# Weekend FT results?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

There is something but I will wait for the dog owner to report it.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

gdgli said:


> There is something but I will wait for the dog owner to report it.


Thanks gdgli. I meant HT/FT, but was really interested in the derby results after meeting Ben Echevarria and wife with "Ford" over at the E. Idaho F/T. Good people, impressive young black lab, and very welcoming group of club members. Looks like "Ford" will remain consistent right up to the age of 2. More importantly, congratulations to you on one impressive litter of pups! T


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow very cool you got to see Ford run!!! He's beat Flex's yearly record!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

thomas&betts said:


> Thanks gdgli. I meant HT/FT, but was really interested in the derby results after meeting Ben Echevarria and wife with "Ford" over at the E. Idaho F/T. Good people, impressive young black lab, and very welcoming group of club members. Looks like "Ford" will remain consistent right up to the age of 2. More importantly, congratulations to you on one impressive litter of pups! T


Thank you thomas&betts. I have been keeping up with all puppy owners and EACH PUPPY is talented. And I am thrilled. I have had dogs 35 years but never bred a litter before.
MoP's Proof took first at Wichita Falls on Friday and now has 30 Derby points. I love watching this kind of Golden run.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> wow very cool you got to see Ford run!!! He's beat Flex's yearly record!!!


It was very cool, but when you show up as a spectator with Goldens, everybody really knows who you're hoping to see wineepwall:eepwall: "Ford" was on a roll, and Ben was beyond confident, but the real thrill was watching Bill Glenn's FGR "Tj" pull off a close third to place! I came within a hair of making the 650 mile trip to NC this weekend to watch the double header (knowing it was the end of 2016 derby) , but the weather turned in east OH, and training the mutts won out. Congrats to you and "Proof" on this weekends 1st place finish and the Top Golden derby pup of 2016.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

funny, everyone does know who you're rooting for. last weekend was a double header. I have never done one before and everyone has war stories about them so I figured, lets see what Proof will do. Anyway, friends of ours has the top Canadian derby golden and "Autumn" was entered in both tests as well. Lots of good dogs running both derbies. Anyway, on Friday, Proof won and Autumn got a JAM. The next day, Autumn won and Proof got a JAM. I mean seriously that should be some kind of history right there. The Top US golden wins first and the following day the Top Canadian wins first. 
Proof had done his worst ever on Saturday. Coming off that win, he was higher than a kite. I knew he wasn't getting anything more than a JAM but Autumn ran the test perfect and I knew she deserved first. When they called their name out I was so excited!!! The goldens shut out the black dogs back to back days!!! I'm loving it, its great. The lab people generally really hate/love Proof. Now there is a new bitch in town. Two awesome goldens beating their azzzesss. Yes, I am just playing around, its fun to smack talk in this sport. 

Proof and Autumn are running their last tests this weekend in a double D/Q. They are born a day apart and age out in about two weeks. Lets hope Proof can keep his head on this one last weekend and then he can take a long long break from trialling. 

GOLDEN LIFE!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I wish I could be there to see the goldens run this weekend. I wish Proof and Autumn great luck!! I hope the weather is good and the trial set ups are well done. Crossing my fingers for you and Proof!


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> funny, everyone does know who you're rooting for. last weekend was a double header. I have never done one before and everyone has war stories about them so I figured, lets see what Proof will do. Anyway, friends of ours has the top Canadian derby golden and "Autumn" was entered in both tests as well. Lots of good dogs running both derbies. Anyway, on Friday, Proof won and Autumn got a JAM. The next day, Autumn won and Proof got a JAM. I mean seriously that should be some kind of history right there. The Top US golden wins first and the following day the Top Canadian wins first.
> Proof had done his worst ever on Saturday. Coming off that win, he was higher than a kite. I knew he wasn't getting anything more than a JAM but Autumn ran the test perfect and I knew she deserved first. When they called their name out I was so excited!!! The goldens shut out the black dogs back to back days!!! I'm loving it, its great. The lab people generally really hate/love Proof. Now there is a new bitch in town. Two awesome goldens beating their azzzesss. Yes, I am just playing around, its fun to smack talk in this sport.
> 
> Proof and Autumn are running their last tests this weekend in a double D/Q. They are born a day apart and age out in about two weeks.* Lets hope Proof can keep his head on this one last weekend *and then he can take a long long break from trialling.
> ...


Sorry for the delay. Loved reading this play by play report, but the timing just didn't seem right to respond. :frown2: Just looked at the two events for today and tomorrow. You East Coasters have some very cool events. What I would have given to set up a lawn chair ( with well concealed beer at the ready:wink2 and taken in the young dogs running! Hope Proof came back to earth and kicked black dog butt today. Best of luck to you guy's tomorrow!! The field looks awesome, and several goldens to make it interesting as well as entertaining :grin2: Watch that Otter pup "Jazz" and let us know what next year's Derby holds. Would also have been really cool to see "Fly" in the Q. Best of luck tomorrow. T


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well, we are home! The first trial we ran was an amazing trial. Amazing. It was probably one of the best derbies we have run. It was rather large, 30 dogs, but it was so challenging. But in a really good way. Every gun was visible, every fall was visible, every throw was flat, none of those stupid hard angle back throws, every obstacle was cut and dry. The first series seven dogs picked up. The judges didn't fool around and cut 8 more. 15 dogs back to second. Proof backsided the gun on memory bird but was taking a super line to the bird. but hooked right did a loop turned and went right to the bird. Second series, they had to go through a deep ditch with high thick brush cover on both birds. hay bales all around and lose sight of the guns. Proof hammered it. Like it was impressive. another four pick ups and then the judges cut one more dog now down to ten. The third series was tough test. It was hard, the bird placement and the strong wind all came into play not to mention a very long swim through land. Most dogs hook the gun on the memory bird, only two dogs stayed in front. All dogs did good on their go birds. Only a few had more hunt on the long bird. Proof went first, caved into the current let himself get on land and square out behind the gun but he literally hooked and went right to the bird. Judges cut two more. 8 go to the water, and we started next day. The fourth series was so hard that my stomach went in knots. This trial was so competitive and all the dogs were so close in skill level they all had something on one or another gun. there were three dogs we knew were 1,2,3. The rest of us were even. I knew there was a point proof could pull ahead if he rocked the fourth. Well, He nailed his go bird, but there was a white tree trunk out behind the gun on the memory bird. The test dog was drawn to it too. The set up was incredilby hard. In credibly hard. On the memory bird proof did a nice job got down the long channel avoided the old fall kept going but just at the last moment he swam at the gun and was about to get to left saw that tree ran towards it then turned and went right to the bird. The judge said he marked that bird just wanted to check that trunk out. But guess what? FOUR dogs got picked up including the third place dog! So we ended up with Third!!!
The next trial started with water and Proof was the best along with four other dogs. It was funny two of these dogs are goldens so strike that myth goldens don't get wet because 80% if the dogs ran around the pond. Ten pick ups. ha ha! proof went in fatter than any other dog for sure. and came back fat. Second series super hard but tricky not real good to me but anyway. Proof went behind the gun as did a million other dogs. The judges seemed to be about getting dogs to go behind the gun without worrying about making sure every attempt is made for the dogs to mark the bird. The third series made me upset. they just moved the guns about 70 yards from he old fall. only three dogs out of 17 did the mark right. I wouldn't know how proof did that mark because as his mark went off the marshall dropped the lunches on the judges chair and proof turned to see what it was, even I turned. he didn't get to see the bird. judges didn't call a no bird. So I sent him on the flyer he came back, I got him looking out there but one he got half way he didn't know where the hell he was going and saw the old guns and I had to pick him up. I was bummed but stuff happens I guess. Autumn on the other hand held up the goldens and got fourth in the series. 

Proof ended up with 32 points. It was so fun, I had so much fun with Proof going on our travels, sharing hotel beds and bojangle fries, and making lots of new friends. Now we will be out of the circuit for awhile while we prepare him for his next chapter of learning. I love this dog so much!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MoP,

What an outstanding Derby Career "Team Proof" has had! 

Team Proof accomplished so many milestones: 
* Run a Derby
* Get through the first series of a Derby
* Finish a Derby
* Win a Derby
* Make the Derby List 
* Become the 2016 Top Derby Golden

We are very proud of what Team Proof accomplished. 
It's not easy; I'm sure that there have been many untold sacrifices along the way.
The Team Proof story will continue, with many chapters yet to be written ... I look forward to the next one.

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice and encouragement, you and George have been so wonderful. 

You forgot two more goals that I had!!
Beat the Baker trucker, and that meant me handling Proof. The other time didn't count. 

Be ranked in the top 10 in the country on Retriever Results and he is currently ranked #7 so lets hope that sticks. 

Proof kept beating all of our goals so quickly I had to come up with new ones, ha ha! It was fun, man, it was so fun I was told this morning by Hugh that I might not even have another dog lab, golden whatever that makes the derby list. Its tough to do! And Proof rocked it so hard!! He is such a little maniac.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

FTGoldens said:


> MoP,
> 
> What an outstanding Derby Career "Team Proof" has had!
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with this post, and coming from FTGoldens....can't be higher praise than this! MoP, you tell the story so well. Post #10 was so awesome to read. You really need to write a book on this amazing accomplishment with Proof. I can't wait to see and read what's next up for the rwo of you. I have several times seen posters question why no newcomers are entering this sport. I would be willing to bet more than a few that read that post will take up HT/FT as a result. Congratulation on an inspiring derby year with that sweet puppy Proof. Hope to meet you guy's at next year's events. Tom


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thank you, Tom! I agree, can't get any better than to have the praise of FTGoldens!  I hope people try derbies more with their dogs. It really is a fun sport. I hope that dogs like Proof and Autumn inspire other golden owners to try this and realize it is possible to play the game with the black mafia. Might not always win, but guess what? The black dogs don't always win either! We can't sell our goldens short. If they have the talent and enjoy the sport, they should play too. And they should be encouraged because we have to keep their abilities strong and pass on their genes to future generations. I can't tell you how many lab owners have come up to me and said, I had no idea a golden could run that hard or hit water like that. yep, that's right, baby! You just got smoked by a red dog! hee hee, teasing! #goldenlife


----------

